# help please! secnidazole and parasites? :S



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

hey! about a month ago i posted about finding some red spots on Runy's feces and that i took him to the vet and apparently everything was okay. 

I took him again yesterday because he had a lot of noise coming from his stomach, he was eating too much grass and i found blood on his feces. turns out that this time his exams showed that he has parasites, some sort of amoebas. he gave me this med called "Secnidazole" twice a day for 6 days. i've read some treads on here and also doing my research on google and i read that most people are familiar with metronidazole. is it the same and has any of you had any experience like this one before? 

also, after i gave him his meds with a syringe (is that how those things are called?) tonight he started doing some sort of duck sounds with his throat and that really freaked me out. i don't know if it's some sort of reaction or maybe he was kind of choking with the med? i don't know but if it possibly was the later, how can i help him overcome that symptom? i started to think that it could be some sort of reverse sneezing but i don't know if it could be caused by that. I'm definitely calling the vet tomorrow but i would really appreciate your comments about this subject.

thanks!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

google the name of the medicine, and see if it is the same.


----------



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

susan davis said:


> google the name of the medicine, and see if it is the same.


I did and it's not the same, apparently secnidazole is more effective but i was mostly asking because since most of you here are familiar with metronidazole i'm afraid the new one could be too strong for him, you know like from the throat noise he's making. 

has that happen to anyone before while administering metronidazole?


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Not familiar with the meds, but google reverse sneeze and check out the video for it. That could be the "duck" noise you are talking about. Quite normal in chis.

Hope your little guy gets better soon!


----------



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

it was not reverse sneezing. He just finished with one treatment but apparently after another round of exams, parasites are still there. It worries me that the first meds didn't work as i expected so hopefully after he's done with this new medicine (aminosidine) he'll be better. 
Also, not sure if it could be part of the problem but i used to feed him TOTW the salmon formula and about two months ago i changed him to the bison formula. Since i started with the bison one he ate better but he gained a lot of weight. Should i go back to the salmon formula? I'm also considering changing to Earthborn but i don't know yet. Is earthborn good? Could i be better than totw?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

